# January top Searches



## Chris (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm too tired to format this right now.

Rank, Hits, Overall, Phrase:

1 427 4.86% sevenstring.org 
2 289 3.29% sevenstring 
3 133 1.51% buckethead unmasked 
4 114 1.30% seven string org 
5 108 1.23% seven string 
6 100 1.14% 7 stringorg 
7 97 1.10% 5150 iii 
8 79 0.90% nick sabin 
9 71 0.81% wolfgang van halen 
10 51 0.58% namm 2007 pics 
11 38 0.43% ibanez 8 string 
12 36 0.41% chris broderick 
13 36 0.41% seven string guitar 
14 33 0.38% powerball winner broke 
15 32 0.36% nevborn 
16 31 0.35% 7 string 
17 29 0.33% tremol-no 
18 27 0.31% evh 5150 iii 
19 27 0.31% ibanez rg7cst 
20 22 0.25% bugera amps

These are searches on sites like Google, not searches already on the site. Eg: some poor schmoe searched for nick sabin, and clicked on our forum.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 3, 2007)

Chris said:


> These are searches on sites like Google, not searches already on the site. Eg: some poor schmoe searched for nick sabin, and clicked on our forum



That's about as bad as that poor woman who posted here looking to get her pickup truck fixed. What was cool was she actually got some decent advice.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 3, 2007)

powerball winner broke  so random




ohio_eric said:


> That's about as bad as that poor woman who posted here looking to get her pickup truck fixed. What was cool was she actually got some decent advice.


lol that was pretty funny


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

No shit. Very cool.


----------



## OzzyC (Feb 3, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> That's about as bad as that poor woman who posted here looking to get her pickup truck fixed. What was cool was she actually got some decent advice.



yeah...that was funny


----------

